# Morning Sickness at 17 weeks



## Mariposa

Has anyone else had morning sickness come back at 17 weeks.
I couldnt believe it yesterday I got up and felt fine I had a cup of tea and then immediately without warning was sick (sorry for tmi) and now I have felt awful all day. Just making myself some toast and again without warning had to run to the toilet.

I thought I was over that stage, or could I have a bug?


----------



## Bam

Mine has never really gone away. I still keep my anti-nausea stuff on hand all the time and I'm still not risking eating eggs as that's what was triggering my episodes earlier.

Of course, you could just have a bug. ;) Tummy bugs are common. Give it a good 48 hrs and if it doesn't clear up, maybe give your midwife a call.


----------



## EmmanBump

im still being sick and im 21 weeks, midwife said its fine grrrr :(
hope it goes! 
xx


----------



## Mariposa

I hope it goes to..... I can handle most things but feeling and being sick. I dont do well at all xx


----------



## tofupup

mine flared up around the same time, just when i thought i was in the clear! take it as a sign that baby is more than ok in there, that's what i did. when i was miserable i just thought to myself, at least he's alright in there!!!


----------



## Orange lady

Hi there
Me too! Mine has come back this week (week 18). I've been sick 4 mornings out of 7. I've been told yoou have a hormone rush and that baby grows at quite a rate this week, which causes the sickness.
Booooo


----------



## lottie_2007

Mine hasn't gone yet, still being sick every morning! Was the same with lottie, sick every day until week 20 so i'm not expecting it to stop anytime soon!! x


----------



## lalalen

Mine comes and goes too. Weeks 16 and 17 were terrible for me for morning sickness. Hope yours passes soon x


----------



## MoonMuffin

I haven't felt nauseous since like 12-14 weeks, but yesterday all I'd had was some iced tea and I threw up! It was the first time I've thrown up this pregnancy (I NEVER throw up, threw up once when PG with Kathryn, and before then the last time I threw up was when I was 12!). Guess it was just one of those days, hope you feel better :hugs:


----------



## sera

i had morning sickness once in my first trimester and never again.. thought i was super lucky untill the day of my 19th week and i cant stand the smell of coffee, food, perfumes, homemade dog food (which is just mince veggies and pasta) even bad breath has me runing to the toilet.. and i cant be polite and just stand and talk to ppl because if they have bad breath i wil gag in there face!!! its horrible! DH thinks its funny and loves giving me morning kisses! *******! hehe.
So i feel ya huni!!!
xoxo


----------



## Mariposa

I'm so pleased I'm not the only one. I thought I was going mad when i thought it had come back again. I wished for the 12 week mark so that I wouldn't have morning sickness anymore and sure enough it eased and now it's back again.....boohoo! But you're right at least I know the LO is fine and dandy in there.

Thanks girls x x


----------



## DebsHopeful

I am 16w0d today and have litterally thrown up almost every single day since I was 5w4d. I certainly hope it goes away soon. I am seriously worried about my oesophogus.

Good luck girls.


----------



## PregnantKez

Yeah i got rid of my morning sickness around the 12 week mark, and then it came back for 1 week about week 18

Must be hormones or something around that time, aren't bodies strange things!


----------

